# will these wheels fit my allroad



## perm (Mar 7, 2007)

either 19X8.5 all the way around or stagered with the 19 x 9.5 in rear
5-112
20mm Offset
what size spacer would I need?


----------



## Big Euro (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: will these wheels fit my allroad (perm)*

should not need spacers, but you better run the same size tire front and rear..


----------



## 2002a642 (Nov 30, 2008)

you should not need spacers and if you go staggered you will probably have issues


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: (2002a642)*

shouldn't be any issues as long as front & rears with tires are the same diameter, I have 20x8.5 front & 20x10 rear

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## 2002a642 (Nov 30, 2008)

i would not do that period


----------

